# Pink Noses



## SleepingDogRanch (Aug 10, 2018)

Just a curious question. Our most recent baby was born with a pink nose! Our goats are boer/Spanish crosses and none of them have pink noses. I was just curious if pink noses were a recessive gene and that's why the kid's parents don't have them. I've seen pink noses on other goats, just never mine!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Surprising! It may still develop pigment later like they do under their tails though!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I LOVE pink noses!! I have no idea if they are dominant or not, but I have a lot of them in my herd.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just put a deposit on a little Nubian buckling with the cutest pink nose EVER! :inlove:

As SalteyLove mentioned, I think with some goats, they do turn black once the goat gets older, but not always. One of my Nubians last year had pink nosed buckling. His dam, although the white extends down her whole face just like on his, has a black nose - but I can't help but wonder if her nose was pink as a kid. (shy)

Ajamu - our pink nosed buckling from last year







Ajamu's dam







And the buckling I put a deposit on!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Some of them will go black as they get older as pigment spreads, but most of mine have not. I'm not sure how dominant vs. non-dominant traits play into it. It has to do with the color of the skin on the nose. I have goats with white faces but black noses because the skin on the nose itself is black. One of my bucklings had one pink horn and one black one. The pink horn grew from pink skin and the black horn grew from dark skin. Very striking!


----------

